# Depo shot withdrawals or pregnant??



## -AngelFace-

So lately I've been thinking and feeling like I'm pregnant but I read all these sites saying after you get off the depo shot it can cause you to have withdrawal symptoms which can feel like pregnancy... The thing is the last Depo shot I got was on April 30th and I was due for my next shot on July 23rd but I didn't get it cuz I didn't have any more health insurance and the shot was making me gain weight and I'm already overweight. I had light spotting on July 22nd for a few days. Well I had unprotected sex on August 8th threw 10th and we had unprotected sex like 5 times during that time. About a week later around the 16th of August I started feeling all the symptoms of pregnancy... and I still am and there pretty hardcore, nothing I ever felt and I never have been prego before. So I'm wondering if i'm prego or its the shot which may still be in my system and if it is the shot then why didn't I start feeling symptoms right after I missed my shot cuz I didn't start feeling symptoms until 3 weeks after my missed shot and a week after I had sex. plz help if anyone had this problem and give me ur opinion on what it could be, the shot or pregnancy?



btw I took 3 hpts test already and they all came out negative but it could be too early and I don't get regular periods at all so I'm waiting another week like September 8th to take anymore hpts. Was it too early? I'm trying to get pregnant, me and my boyfriend are wanting to be.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

i have no idea hun... my sister in law got pregnant right away off depo though...


----------



## -AngelFace-

PrayerfulHope said:


> i have no idea hun... my sister in law got pregnant right away off depo though...


Yeah I hear so many different stories. Some girls even get pregnant while on the shot and some say they can't get pregnant even being off of it for months so I'm lost. lol


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hi Angelface,
I think it's just different for everyone, althought I experienced pg symptoms a few months after my last shot (especially sore boobs!) I wasn't pregnant though.
Maybe test again in a week or so, and see how you get on.
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

you do think your pregnant sometimes i come off it in July i was due for my next 7th/14th July and i didnt go and have it and i had my period 5th July and then 55 days later it showen up on the 29th Aug i thought i was pregnant but well i wasnt, but keep your eyes out if you think you are then take a test or go see a doctor, my doctor said it will take me a year to fall because the size i am. good luck thought


----------



## wannabeamom

hi hun i had these symptoms for about 8 or 9 months after it really drives you crazy!! good luck though xxx


----------



## pramaholic

good luck


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I got off three years ago so I don't remember.. I just know that after my last shot, I waited until my next shot was due and then started BCP and still didn't get a period for a few months.. but that's all i remember from it. Wish I could help more! xx


----------



## lovin_it

I felt pregnant all the time. I had myself convienced that I was preg. every month. The shot plays tricks with your mind and your body. 

Hope you get your BFP soon....I've been trying for over a year. lots of luck


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im just coming off Depo too and have been having ALOT of pregnancy symptoms too, I mean it could be that its just the Depo wearing off. But who knows maybe you are pg


----------



## realbabyfever

Hi Angelface,

I have been off depo since March, last jab was December '08. Exactly six months on I have had my first period, exactly the same as they used to be 7 years ago. I had sore boobs for the last 2 months though. My doc has warned me I am putting my life at risk becoming pregnant due to my size so worried a little about that but been reassured by other comments. Properly going at the task in hand this week!

Good Luck with it all. x


----------

